# loud meowing after eating!!



## mysticj (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello there

My dad has a gorgeous tabby cat, who was a stray, and is probably quite an elderly lady by now!

Just recently in the last few months, he has noticed that when she has been eating, she comes away from the dish, stands in the hallway of the bungalow where he lives, and squawks like mad, similar to what they do when on heat. She carries on yowling for a good while before she calms down. It really goes through you!

any ideas what might be causing this, and possible 'cures'?


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Faith well do this to at times and sometime even in the middle of the night, not kidding just insane,lol! 

But if your cat appears healthy and has regular check ups then it just maybe a age thing,lol! Faith is now around 10-11 years of age!


----------



## mysticj (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for replying pugsley 

Thinking about it a bit more, it could be down to having a change in her routine, as my dad has had to attend hospital and doctor appointments, and as such, has been coming and going at different times to usual.

Maybe its her way (cats name is Cheyanne by the way) of checking someone is in the house, and after shes eaten, doesnt realise someone is in the front room, so squawks to check?

Otherwise for her age she seems not too bad in herself.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi and welcomeIt could be an age thing as Pugsley suggested and if her routine with your dad has changed recently it could be that she's unsure and is calling for him,has she had a feline MOT recently?


----------

